# Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht



## jenzy (9. März 2010)

*Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem universal Grafikkarten Wasserkühler. Kann mir da jemand einen Empfehlen? Da es für meine 4850 ja keinen mehr zu Kaufen gibt. Sollte so maximal 40€ kosten wenn es geht, umso günstiger desto besser  Danke


----------



## NeroNobody (9. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » Gigabyte GH-WPBV1 Blue Eye VGA-Kühler

Das Teil wurde schon auf so manche Karte geschraubt, ich denk mal den bekommt man auch auf ne 4850


----------



## jenzy (9. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

nicht gerade optisch das schönste, gibt es nicht was schöneres?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - GPU - Kühler


----------



## Marquis (9. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

Das Teil von Gigabyte ist imho totaler Schrott -nichts gegen Gigabyte sonst-, Zern ist günstig: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 11026 und sollte eigentlich passen. Du wirst aber noch kleine Kühler für Rams uns Spawas brauchen und ohne Luftzug nicht auskommen.


----------



## jenzy (9. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*



Marquis schrieb:


> Du wirst aber noch kleine Kühler für Rams uns Spawas brauchen und ohne Luftzug nicht auskommen.



welche sind da zu Empfehlen?


----------



## DasRegal (10. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

Hey 
Also als Spartipp: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - B-Ware AquaXtreme MP-1 GFX-Waterblock universal B-Ware AquaXtreme MP-1 GFX-Waterblock universal 9900246

der Kühler ist zwar aus dem B-ware Abteil, aber ich habe da schon oft was gekauft. Ich habe den Kühler selber auf einer 9800GTX+ Vmod laufen gehabt (Hitzkopf). Ist sehr zu empfehlen...wenn da nicht das Problem mit den Anschlüssen wäre... die kann man nämlich nicht austauschen.

Sonst ist der *Alphacool HF 38 Missouri*  sehr sehr gut.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Alphacool HF 38 Missouri Alphacool Alphacool HF 38 Missouri 11092

Hier ein Test:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...est-alphacool-hf38-missouri-pcgh-edition.html

MFG


----------



## jenzy (10. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

Die Alphacool HF 38 Missouri ist nicht schlecht gefällt mir. Brauche dann aber noch Kühler für Rams und Spawas, oder? welche sollte ich nehmen? oder reicht ein Lüfter den man davor setzt?


----------



## DasRegal (10. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=202730&stc=1&d=1268177595Wenn du dich was traust geht es auch einfacher. Schaue wie ich es gemacht habe.(extra groß)
Es sieht geil aus und bringt auch was.


----------



## jenzy (10. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

Super Idee, genau so werde Ich es machen. Sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## Madz (10. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

Ja, wirklich "super" Idee... super sinnlos, weil der Luftkühler immer noch lärmt. Marquis Vorschlag war noch der Beste hier.


----------



## Taitan (10. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*



jenzy schrieb:


> Die Alphacool HF 38 Missouri ist nicht schlecht gefällt mir. Brauche dann aber noch Kühler für Rams und Spawas, oder? welche sollte ich nehmen? oder reicht ein Lüfter den man davor setzt?


 

Wenn Deine Karte die rote Grundplatte am Originalkühler hat, dann würd ich die für die RAMs und Spawas weiterbenutzen. Selbstverständlich musst du vorher den Lüfter rausbrechen, ebenso wie den eigentlichen Kühler. Der Missouri müsst auch trotzdem passen. Ich glaub bei dem Test hier im Forum ist auch ein Montagevideo.


----------



## DasRegal (10. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*



> Ja, wirklich "super" Idee... super sinnlos, weil der Luftkühler immer noch lärmt. Marquis Vorschlag war noch der Beste hier.


 

Du hast wirklich gar keine Ahnung oder? Der Core der GPU kommt nicht über 40°C, desswegen dreht der Lüfter immer auf minimal Drehzahl. Außerdem kann man immernoch Rivatuner oder andere Programme zur Lüfterregelung benutzen.
MFG


> ...Lüfter rausbrechen...


 

naja... sowas kann man abschrauben = D


----------



## Madz (10. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*



> Du hast wirklich gar keine Ahnung oder?!


Doch habe ich. Lüfter ist Lüfter. Was ist die minimale Drehzahl der Schreihälse? 1000 u/min? Jetzt sag mir bitte nicht, dass 1000 u/min leise wären. Dazu bin ich schon viel, viel zu lange im Wakü. Business.


----------



## DasRegal (10. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

Ich kann mich über die ATI Grafikkarten nicht äußern, aber ich hatte schon viele Grakas am laufen (nur Nvidia). Wenn wir uns mal auf die neuern Gernerationen begernzen kann ich sagen, dass die GTX275, GTX 260 , 9800GTX+, 9800GT,8800GTS (G92), 8800GT 265mb keine Schreihälse sind (wenn sie auf minimaler Drehzahl laufen.(OK die 8600gt von XFX ist schon was anderes x) ) Ich habe ein offenes Benchgehäuse und kann das ganz gut einschätzen. Wenn es sich bei ihm um ein geschlossenes ATX Gehäuse handelt wird er nichts hören. Wenn er jetzt an den Geräuschpegel eines LuKü PCs gewöhnt ist wird ihm das als sehr silent vorkommen.Leichter wäre es natürlich wenn er sich einen Komplettkühler holen würde.


----------



## Marquis (10. März 2010)

*AW: Universal GPU Wasserkühler gesucht*

Du brauchst die kleinen Kühlermodule : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Speicher - Luftgekühlt

Ob du jetzt die Koolance, Zalman oder Enzotech nimmst bleibt deinem optischen Empfinden überlassen, erfüllen alle ihren Dienst.

Wenn ich auf Lüfter verzichten kann, verzichte ich auch drauf.


----------

